# comment brancher son mac sur sa télévision ?



## zack64 (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour aujourd'hui je suis confronté a un problème , je possède pas mal de films sur mon PPC G4 et je voudrais le brancher sur ma télévision . Je ne trouve pas les câbles pour cela , je possède une prise VGA et une prise ADC le seul câble que j'ai réussi a trouver est un câble Péritel(out)-VGA(in) et moi je voudrais l'inverse . pour l'instant les deux seuls solutions que j'ai sont : 

-Brancher ma tour RAID sur le PC (qui a une sortie s-vidéo) ; le problème c'est qu'elle est en FW400 et mon PC a des problèmes avec ça .

ou alors :

-Acheter une carte graphique ATI Radeon 9200 (mac edition) , (qui possède une sortie s-vidéo) mais c'est dans les environs de 120 neuve et sur ebay 40  mais cela me revient a plus chère que louer un film. 

Donc en gros ........ A L'AIDE !!! si vous pouviez me proposer des solutions ou si vous possédez du matériel


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)

zack64 a dit:


> Donc en gros ........ A L'AIDE !!!



C'est surtout nous qui avons besoin d'aide.
Si tu commençais par nous dire quelle sortie vidéo tu as sur ton mac et quelle(s) entrée(s) vidéo ta télé possède ça nous faciliterait les choses.


----------



## zack64 (30 Novembre 2009)

je possède une sortie VGA et une sortie ADC mais pas d'entrées vidéo


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

zack64 a dit:


> je possède une sortie VGA et une sortie ADC mais pas d'entrées vidéo



T'es sérieux? t'as pas d'entrée vidéo sur ta télé?
C'est quoi comme marque pour que je n'achète pas?


----------



## zack64 (23 Décembre 2009)

Désolé je me suis planté , sur la télé j'ai deux prises péritel etet une avec des broches de couleurs (j'ai oublié le nom )


----------



## klhac (24 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

Vas voir dans les préférences système/Bureau, là y a une option pour les affichages moniteurs (je ne me rappelle plus le chemin) mais c'est par là!!!

Par contre, moi aussi j'ai un soucis, j'ai branché mon MacBook Pro sur ma TV, j'ai bien l'image mais pas de son.

Si quelqu'un pouvait nous aider???

Merci à vous.
K.


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2009)

Il ne suffit pas d'envoyer le signal video sur la télé... il faut aussi relier la sortie son du Mac avec une entrée son sur la télé


----------



## klhac (25 Décembre 2009)

Oui, j'ai branché via le mini display port le cable hdmi avec un adapteur => l'image est donc ok.
Et j'ai branché un cable audio mais je n'ai aucun son.


----------



## lefret7 (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter cable hdmi avec un adaptateur pour connecter mon macbook pro a ma TV. 

La connexion marche bien... mais il y a seulement le fond d'écran d'origine du macbook (aurora)... Je n'ai absolument pas l'image qu'affiche mon macbook... Le fond d'ecran affiché sur ma télé ne correspond meme pas au fond d'écran de mon macbook.

Toutefois quand j'affiche le menu de fond d'ecran (click droit sur le fond d'ecran puis modifier mon fond d'écran), ma télé affiche ce menu mais l'intitulé est different... sur ma télé il est indiqué "bureau secondaire" alors que sur mon macbook il est indiqué "fond d'écran et économiseur d'écran"

Est ce que quelqu'un sait comment restaurer l'image fidèle qui apparait sur mon macbook et enlever ce "bureau secondaire"?

Merci d'avance


----------



## klhac (27 Décembre 2009)

Va dans les options Ecran dans les préférences système, tu trouveras les modif à faire.
Ensuite tu choisiras l'image plein écran ou pas.

Dis moi si tu as le son aussi car moi j'ai rien qui passe!!!!


----------



## klhac (11 Janvier 2010)

Je crois savoir d'où vient le problème.
Dans les préférences Système, dans Son, puis dans Sortie, on doit bien avoir une ligne qui affiche sa TV, non?
Parce que sur mon MacBook Pro
Si je branche rien, j'ai "HP par défaut"
Si je branche le cable audio sur ma TV, j'ai "Ecouteurs"
.... est-ce normal ça???


----------



## r e m y (11 Janvier 2010)

OUi c'est normal.... ton Mac a détecté le branchement d'une prise jack dans la prise "Ecouteurs" mais il ne peut pas deviner qu'il y a une télé au bout.


----------



## klhac (12 Janvier 2010)

Retour au point de départ alors..... je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas à avoir du son sur ma TV....


----------



## charcam (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Pour mettre le son une fois le mac connecté à la tv comme expliqué ci-dessus, il faut (pour le son) aller dans préférence système et ensuite aller dans l'icône "son" puis cliquer sur sortie situé au dessus et choisir la ligne avec marque "TV" et le son apparaitra sur votre télé ...

J'espère vous avoir aidé.
A bientôt


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2012)

charcam a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Pour mettre le son une fois le mac connecté à la tv comme expliqué ci-dessus, il faut (pour le son) aller dans préférence système et ensuite aller dans l'icône "son" puis cliquer sur sortie situé au dessus et choisir la ligne avec marque "TV" et le son apparaitra sur votre télé ...
> 
> ...



Pas du tout, parce que 1), depuis le temps  , et 2) il n'y aura pas de ligne marquée TV dans les prefs son, juste "sortie casque" !


----------



## charcam (20 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, parce que 1), depuis le temps  , et 2) il n'y aura pas de ligne marquée TV dans les prefs son, juste "sortie casque" !


 

Novice dans l'univers MAC j'ai desepérement essayé de trouver une solution pour le son .. en vain !!! J'ai donc décidé de chercher seul et j'ai trouvé et confirme Alors 

1) oui effectivement "depuis le temps" sauf que comme expliqué plus haut je n'ai trouvé aucunes réponses sur le net et ...

2) je CONFIRME MA PROCEDURE QUI FONCTIONNE car je viens de réésayer à l'instant avec mon macbookair et après avoir branché l'HDMI et configuré la copie écran comme indiqué dans les réponses précedentes. Je suis allé Dans "préférence systèmes" puis dans "son" puis j'ai cliqué sur l'onglet "sortie" et il y a bien une ligne marquée HDMI TV (il reconnait même la marque de ma télé). Et une fois sélectionné le son arrive (sur ma télé) donc si ce que je dis est faux va falloir m'expliquer pourquoi chez moi ça fonctionne  

Donc avant de dire "Pas du tout" merci de tester.... je voulais juste rendre service mais apparement les bonnes âmes ne sont pas forcément les bienvenus... et pour terminer les vieux posts restent parfois utiles ... la preuve je l'ai utlisé


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2012)

charcam a dit:


> Donc avant de dire "Pas du tout" merci de tester.... je voulais juste rendre service mais apparement les bonnes âmes ne sont pas forcément les bienvenus... et pour terminer les vieux posts restent parfois utiles ... la preuve je l'ai utlisé



Preuve de quoi ? Tu utilises une méthode différente de celle dont on parle ici, donc, je te confirme que si tu relies la sortie casque du Mac à l'entrée audio de la TV, tu auras juste marqué "sortie casque" !


----------

